# Able Sandoval JKD



## Eian (Dec 17, 2016)

Just wandering if I could get some help. I'm trying to track down my linage. My Sifu's Sifu's name is Adrian Sandoval. I know nothing about him except that he taught in CA. I would really like to know more about him. Thanks


----------



## KPM (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't you ask him?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2016)

Adam Sandoval | Facebook

Is this the same guy? If so, suppose the OP could PM.


----------



## Eian (Dec 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> Can't you ask him?


----------



## Eian (Dec 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> Can't you ask him?


No. I have not seen my Sifu since about 2004. It's a long story, but he is a difficult guy to get a hold of.


----------



## Eian (Dec 19, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Adam Sandoval | Facebook
> 
> Is this the same guy? If so, suppose the OP could PM.


I don't think it is. Thanks for your help. He looks too young.


----------



## Milligan (Jan 2, 2017)

You had said your instructor's instructor was Abel Sandoval. I'm told that Steve Johnson was taught by Bruce Lee. Steve Johnson taught Abel Sandoval. 
Abel Sandoval taught Bill and many others including myself. Abel has passed away many years ago.


----------



## Eian (Jan 2, 2017)

Milligan said:


> You had said your instructor's instructor was Abel Sandoval. I'm told that Steve Johnson was taught by Bruce Lee. Steve Johnson taught Abel Sandoval.
> Abel Sandoval taught Bill and many others including myself. Abel has passed away many years ago.


Dude, thank you so much. Is there any way I could talk to you? I would like to know more about his teaching methods. I have so many questions. Thanks. I can give you my e-mail and from there I could give you my number.


----------



## Milligan (Jan 2, 2017)

Sure thing


----------



## Eian (Jan 2, 2017)

contact me at eansystema12@gmail.com


----------



## Yellowledbetter (Apr 19, 2017)

Eian said:


> contact me at eansystema12@gmail.com


I just noticed this post.  It saddens me to hear that Sifu Abel has passed away.  I suspected this was likely the case given his age, but still sad to hear the confirmation of it. I studied under Abel Sandoval in Palmdale, CA for years.  He was a role model of a man, and an extremely excellent martial artist.  He shaped my life in many ways.  My dad had taken me to a Bruce Lee film when I was 13 years old, and I was smitten with martial arts immediately. I learned all I could about Bruce Lee and Jeet Kune Do from books, and then later discovered that Abel had a studio in our very own (then) tiny town of Palmdale.  We were poor, and could not afford lessons.  My dad went and spoke with Abel privately about it, and Abel agreed to let my dad make him signage for the studio, as needed, in exchange for my lessons.  Over the years, I only recall my dad making one or two signs for him, which hung in his studio into the early 90's.  He literally instructed me for free, for years.  The arts gave me the discipline and confidence to accomplish many things in life, and I made sure to go back and tell him so, which he appreciated very much.


----------



## Murfs66 (May 12, 2017)

I too trained under Sifu Abel at the school in Palmdale for many many years. He was a great Sifu and cared for his students. I used to be an assistant instructor for the young students at his school in exchange for my tuition. I was the 18 year old dark hair kid with the pony tail "David". I have trained my children the art of Kung Fu and since have moved. I now live in Texas and found a wang chung instructor to further my skills. If you want any information on the way Abel taught , I would be more than happy to speak to you as well.


----------



## Eian (May 14, 2017)

Murfs66 said:


> I too trained under Sifu Abel at the school in Palmdale for many many years. He was a great Sifu and cared for his students. I used to be an assistant instructor for the young students at his school in exchange for my tuition. I was the 18 year old dark hair kid with the pony tail "David". I have trained my children the art of Kung Fu and since have moved. I now live in Texas and found a wang chung instructor to further my skills. If you want any information on the way Abel taught , I would be more than happy to speak to you as well.


Yes please! Contact me though my e-mail eansystema12@gmial.com. Thank you so much


----------

